# Best Time for Cutout



## EvanS (Feb 27, 2015)

A friend has a hive behind the siding of his house and has offered me the chance to cut them out. I did one cutout last year, so I have the equipment I will need. I also have a fully drawn TBH from bees that didn't survive last year. My question is when? I know I have to wait until the weather is warm enough. But should I wait until summer, or get them when the spring flow is going? I live in close proximity to peach and apple orchards, so the flow is great starting in April.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

The hive's cluster of bees would be smaller in Spring as opposed to Summer so you would have less foragers, combs of brood, etc. to deal with. Probably less honey also. As soon as temperatures were in the 50-60oF range, I think you would be good to go.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Before spring flow. Less honey, less mess, less bees.


----------



## warrior (Nov 21, 2005)

Before the flow but after all inclement weather has passed. A late freeze or prolonged cold snap could really set a recovering cut out colony back. You could feed them through it but avoidance is better.


----------



## EvanS (Feb 27, 2015)

Thank you guys the help. We have a cold spell coming up then probably warm weather after that.


----------

